# So, Best kefe images?



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

Min0, you're the mommy of this whole brand of hilarity


----------



## KEFE (Jul 25, 2006)

Get a hair cut you hippie!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Get a hair cut you hippie!


Grow hair!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Min0, you're the mommy of this whole brand of hilarity


 
My computer is busted, I'm using the company computer.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My computer is busted, I'm using the company computer.





PATHETIC!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PATHETIC!!!!


 It's on now punk, I still have your pictures and I will enjoy myself once I get my comp back.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PATHETIC!!!!


WTF?!?!?  You always FIRE me when I admit to using the company computer.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 26, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Get a hair cut you hippie!



Says the 35 year old twig with a receding hairline posing as a 12 year old boy in hopes of alluring male sexual partners.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Says the 35 year old twig with a receding hairline posing as a 12 year old boy in hopes of alluring male sexual partners.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

bukkake?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Oct 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



 

I haven't seen that one, its awesome!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



My favorite of all times!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 29, 2007)

hahaha, i cant believe you dug this up


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 29, 2007)

man this shit is priceless lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 29, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Get a hair cut you hippie!



I think he likes you


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 29, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I think he likes you



hes also 12


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> hes also 12


I think he finally turned 14 after being here for 4 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I think he finally turned 14 after being here for 4 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> hes also 12


So your saying if he was of legal age .....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

Cops arrest Kefe and Micheal Jackson on prostitution charges.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL ah classic stuff.  This is great.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread should be a sticky!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> hahaha, i cant believe you dug this up


You asked and I came back....a little late but as they say..................


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 30, 2007)

Some good stuff in here.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

Thread of the year award!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

All those steroids that Kefe has been taking has given him quite a case of gyno.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


 
   Really outstanding Min0, just brilliant.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

*taste like chicken*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

Will SuperKefe be able to get away from the Evil Pink Gay Penis....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 30, 2007)

These are cracking me up!

I haven't seen the originals, don't even know the history behind them.  Why is he making those faces in the pictures?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

captaincaberman said:


> These are cracking me up!
> 
> I haven't seen the originals, don't even know the history behind them. Why is he making those faces in the pictures?


We don't know why he makes them faces but the first time I saw I almost died laughing. He's got that funny face.....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Caution: Do not wear a white t-shirt and drink coffee while looking at these pictures.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Caution: Do not wear a white t-shirt and drink coffee while looking at these pictures.



2 late


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 30, 2007)

danny must be mad all the attention from mino is off him lol


----------



## maniclion (Oct 31, 2007)

That Kefe smirk is an all time classic it just had to be abused for the sake of hilarity....


----------



## KelJu (Oct 31, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> danny must be mad all the attention from mino is off him lol



To my knowledge, he has never gotten made even once over us busting on him. Kefe is 10 times cooler than most of the adults that post here. Plus, I think he likes the attention.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually he posted he didn't want mino to make fun of him anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

KelJu said:


> To my knowledge, he has never gotten made even once over us busting on him. Kefe is 10 times cooler than most of the adults that post here. Plus, I think he likes the attention.



I'll second this.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Will SuperKefe be able to get away from the Evil Pink Gay Penis....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 31, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I would like min0 Lee to stopmaking fun of the pictures I take and stop editing my pictures.It is very immature.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)

KelJu said:


> To my knowledge, he has never gotten made even once over us busting on him. Kefe is 10 times cooler than most of the adults that post here. Plus, I think he likes the attention.


I think Kefe is a cool kid, he can take a joke pretty good.

What got me started was his funny expressions, I mean there's no need to photoshop it. He either looks like he is taking a mean dump or he looks like he's disgusted....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)

I think I know his father!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)

Great show!


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

OMFG!!  I have never laughed so hard in my whole life - this is awesome!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)

katt said:


> OMFG!! I have never laughed so hard in my whole life - this is awesome!!


Thanks, but I owe it all to Kefe. Without him I wouldn't be where I am today.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2007)

Did my youtube vid work for anyone?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)

not me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Mista said:


> Did my youtube vid work for anyone?



Yeah it worked for me..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



I dint know mino Knew kefe up close n persoanl.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


*KEFE LIBRE! AYE YAI YAI!!!!
*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

It never gets old.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 11, 2007)

this thread still alive? it wont die lol


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

By min0lee at 2007-11-11


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

By min0lee at 2007-11-11


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

By min0lee at 2007-11-11


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

By min0lee at 2007-11-11


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

By min0lee at 2007-11-11


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 11, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> By min0lee at 2007-11-11


classic


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

*Kefe caught doing the hanky panky in Tokyo*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 12, 2007)

that face works for everything!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

This thread never gets old. We need a full metal jacket one still!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> This thread never gets old. We need a full metal jacket one still!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Classic. 10 out of 10!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Classic. 10 out of 10!




I second that!  Great job, min0!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 19, 2007)

can this be a sticky for open chat?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> can this be a sticky for open chat?


There really is no need to, I'm almost always updating it.....besides, he may scare off a few people.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I second that! Great job, min0!


I'm making another one, the quotes from that movie were classic.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 20, 2007)

OMFG I think Ive pissed myself twice !!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely classic!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


BRILLIANT!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2007)

maniclion said:


> BRILLIANT!


Thanks, that's a Norman Rockwell painting for those not familiar.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a Bad Boy, and I need some spanking.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2007)

I wet myself....mommy!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2007)

What is Kefe 
Oh brother, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more 
Oh, brother don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more 

What is Kefe
Yeah 

Oh, I don't know why you're not there 
I gave you my hairpiece, but you don't care 
So what is right and what is wrong 
Gimme a sign 

What is Kefe
Oh Brother, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more 
What is Kefe
Oh brother, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>




oh wow


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


 

Ohh....nooo.......that's horrible.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2007)

these are excellent


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 17, 2007)

bestest IM thread ever!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> bestest IM thread ever!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 17, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> bestest IM thread ever!!



roger that, haha


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to get back to Kefe, I have neglected him.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I need to get back to Kefe, I have neglected him.



What happened to him?  He came back for a few days then left again.  The girls are keeping him busy.  Unlike Danny.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> What happened to him? He came back for a few days then left again. The girls are keeping him busy. Unlike Danny.


I don't think Danny really likes girls.


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

This is quite genuine and genius!  LOL!!!  

Note to self:  Do NOT piss of Mino or you will be characterized in many ass-like pictures!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

david said:


> This is quite genuine and genius! LOL!!!
> 
> Note to self: Do NOT piss of Mino or you will be characterized in many ass-like pictures!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2008)

Che Kefe! 
Viva le ghey revolution!


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder what kefe will make of this thread.

BTW Min0, utter genius, you should be doing stuff like this for a living.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think he even knows it exists.

Thanks, but you should see the pros work.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Che Kefe!
> Viva le ghey revolution!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


>


This became one of my favorites for some strange reason.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This became one of my favorites for some strange reason.



I think because it's so subtle and the overtones, for using Che, are intellectually funny.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2015)

Nostalgia up in here


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

maniclion said:


> Nostalgia up in here


Lmao! I miss those days, I had a lot of fun making  those.  Kefe was a good kid, and he could take a joke.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

The child star grew up!


----------

